

500 Startups Snaps Up LatAm Startup Accelerator Mexican.VC - niico
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/07/500-startups-mexican-vc/

======
dweekly
The microVC fund I started almost two years ago is now part of 500! Woot.
There are awesome Mexican hackers down there and this should help us reach
even more of them.

~~~
ipince
Seems like you're based in the US? can you elaborate on how you got this off
the ground and how you overcame the problems of managing it remotely? Also,
where is the capital coming from?

And a well deserved congratulations to you!

------
cristina_r
This is such a great accomplishment. My startup was part of the first
generation of Mexican VC and I've seen the fund grow in leaps and bounds. I'm
incredibly proud and I expect to see amazing things in the pipeline, both for
Mexican VC and for the startup ecosystem in Mexico in general.

------
jeduan
With a Startup Weekend happening every 2 weeks, Startup Bus sending 3 buses
next year, a vibrant ecosystem, and now official 500startups presence, can we
officially say Mexico is happening?

~~~
billbabeaux
Dude, I'd say so!

------
alexs_mx
Congratulations to the MexicanVC team! Keep the good work!

------
indiegamexico
Let's GO!! Mexican VC

------
perroskov
Great job Mexican VC!

------
mondras
Congratulations!

------
davemc500hats
ok, so I lied... we did have to kill a few chihuahuas to get this deal done.
but it was quick and merciful. #RIP

------
hectorcr7
#GoMexicanVC

------
elrobermtz
Congrats #Mexican.VC

